# Spitfire Audio Library Recording Studio List(in progress)



## companyofquail (Feb 16, 2021)

Just in case you needed a quick look at where things were recorded when you are either looking to purchase or are in the middle of mixing.

i doubt this will be helpful to very many people but i figured i would put it here as i am a hobbyist and sometimes cant work on music for many weeks in a row and i forget where things were recorded.


----------



## companyofquail (Feb 17, 2021)

if anyone would like to add to this or help out in any way feel free to let me know and i will send you a link that allows for edits.


----------



## Alex Fraser (Feb 17, 2021)

Nice work! I'm pretty sure the Originals Cinematic Percussion was recorded in the hall at Air too, on the basis it's sourced from the OG Albion. Maybe someone else can confirm.


----------



## companyofquail (Feb 17, 2021)

Alex Fraser said:


> Nice work! I'm pretty sure the Originals Cinematic Percussion was recorded in the hall at Air too, on the basis it's sourced from the OG Albion. Maybe someone else can confirm.


ah, i was thinking that as well but was not sure. will wait a few more days to hear back from spitfire or get more answers on here before updating the list. my goal is to over time put the microphone and mixes in a third row so you can get an idea of what options you have in that domain as well. at that point i will add abbey road to the mix, i didnt include it yet bc its so damn obvious, lol.


----------



## CT (Feb 17, 2021)

Alex Fraser said:


> Nice work! I'm pretty sure the Originals Cinematic Percussion was recorded in the hall at Air too, on the basis it's sourced from the OG Albion. Maybe someone else can confirm.


Yes.


----------

